
Show HN: NoteTuning – A music game built with React - calflegal
https://www.notetuning.com
======
calflegal
This is a little ear training game I built with React, Tone.js, MobX, and D3.
Enjoy!

------
bchemel
Love this. Gets wicked hard at level 4 (at least for my untrained ears).

------
boochbrain
This game is awesome!

